
Amazon Announces AWS Data Center in Cape Town, South Africa - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/04/22/aws-cape-town-south-africa-amazon-werner-vogels/
======
SideburnsOfDoom
Also here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22943445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22943445)

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-africa-cape-
to...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-africa-cape-town-region/)

